# A boy and his bird!



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

Just thought some of you bird lovers may like this.

My mother's Ex bought barney the african grey two years ago. At the time I had my own place and was living with my then current partener. I remeber getting a call from my mom about this bird, and rushed over as I was quite excited to see him.

Needless to say when I got their I didnt find what I expected. I expected him to want to climb all over us, and talk and such, but instead found a scared, quiet little bird, who was probably confused to hell as to why so many people kept trying to pick him up and get him to sit on their shoulders etc. To cut it short, My mothers partner didnt get what he expected, and like most people bought the bird for all the wrong reasons. 

Over the space of his first year with them, I had countless conversations with my mother about the bird, and her talking about getting rid, how he's turned nasty and how he was just a horrible little bird always biting charging etc. The poor thing was locked up in his cage at all times, as neither my mother or her partner could get him back in when he was let out without their hands looking like sives!

Then everything went tits up for me, my relationship broke down, I lost my job, pretty much everything went as wrong as it could, and I ended up moving back in with my mother when barney was about 6 months old. 

By this time the bird was in pretty bad shape, he looked dull, had patches of feathers missing, and just looked miserable.

I managed to get a job at a McDonalds (no burger flippin jokes please) and worked my way up, got myself to 1st assistant within my first six months! This involved loads of paperwork, most of which I did at home, in the dining room, where the bird was kept. 

Barney kept his distance at first, and would even freak out at times when I first started going in there, but eventually, he calmed down, and even started coming over to the edge of his cage to see what I was doing.

To cut this short, I started small with him, first would open his cage, he eventually would come out and sit on his door. 
I then moved his stand next to his cage, he started just hoping back and forth from his stand to his cage, but then eventually started coming closer to the end of his stand. I then started offering him treats, at first he'd run back into his cage when I offered, but in the end he was hanging off his stand, reaching over to take them, out of my hand. 

I then started sitting next to his stand, and as you can imagine had to repeat the whole process again, with him staying in his cage, to eventually coming to the end of his stand, and then after about six months from opening cage to sitting next to stand, he finally would come onto the back of my chair, and start trying to play with my hair (The gel I used to use smelt like fruit, and he would go mad for it!!)

From there It just carried on, he'd step up, and everyday I'd get home at 3-4PM to find barney going crazy to come out and have a cuddle. He's even started taking showers with me, and loves to have a good sing whilst he's in there with me! :2thumb: We even occasionly have a nap together on the settee! 

I dread to think how scared the bird used to be of people, and so far he still doesnt seem to trust anybody but myself, and this is why the next bit worries me!

My mother and her partner have split, and as the bird is his, so Barney might be leaving soon. In my experience, Barney has been the best pet I've ever had, so much that I dont see him as a pet, and I will be very sad to see him go if he does.

Just thought I'd share this with some other's who also feel the same about these amazing creatures, and share my story with you guys  Peace all!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

My grey took 7 months to get used to me, now he doesnt leave me alone! He has recently got into the habit of flying over to me, landing on my head and then flying off again, almost bouncing off me as he goes by, but no biting for nastyness, just his little game he wants to play currently... constantly haha!

Would you not be able to keep him? He obviously is starting to trust you... maybe even offer to buy him if your mums ex refuses to give him to you?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats a great story. Such intelligent animals need much more understanding than people allow them. ONce you've shared your life with a parrot, you start to understand. 

It would be a great shame if your mum's ex took Barney with him.


----------



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

Its a funny one really, would be a shame if barney went though. 

My main concern is that he'll end up with someone else who again buys a parrot for all the wrong reasons, and the whole cycle would end up repeating itself. I cant see him being re-homed anytime soon though, as his lack of trust for humans wouldnt make him a great pet for others, and would see him returned very quickly.


----------



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

And here's the little bloke:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Aww bless him he is lovely!!

I agree, it would be a huge shame if he went with your Mum's ex, he has bonded with you and if he is moved he could end up scared again, not to mention you will miss him!

I love my African grey to bits, as mad as she drives me sometimes, she can be pure evil at times but most of the time she is daft and loves to be scratched! I would hate to have to part with her, I have had her 2 years also.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

P.S. how did you get him used to the shower? I have tried to get mine to take one but she freaks out and flies in to the bathroom wall, or the shower curtain! She really needs a bath though she is dusty as anything lol


----------



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

I used to sit in the bath when he first started stepping up, would sit in the bath tub and just chill with a cuppa and the bird. 

Only room he'd never been in the house so thought it would be a good area to bond as it was neutral to him. then actualy started taking baths with the bird hanging out in the sink, and eventaully started taking the bird in while I was having a shower. He used to go abit mental at first, and I'd take him straight out, then one day he wadddled back in :2thumb: 

Now he either sits in the kink in the shower hose, or perches up on the shelf after knocking everything of so he can fit on! :no1:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Since the man bought him for the wrong reasons and not because he loves birds, chances are he's open to offers - so go on, buy Barney off him  Bet he'd sell him to you - you can only ask and it's so definitely worth a try : victory:

And congrats on the job success too - that's really good news


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol well I have a shower perch, I will just have to keep taking her in with me even if she isn't near the water to get her used to it, thank you 

Good luck with yours, I hope you get to keep him!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Richg said:


> I used to sit in the bath when he first started stepping up, would sit in the bath tub and just chill with a cuppa and the bird.
> 
> Only room he'd never been in the house so thought it would be a good area to bond as it was neutral to him. then actualy started taking baths with the bird hanging out in the sink, and *eventaully started taking the bird in while I was having a shower.* He used to go abit mental at first, and I'd take him straight out, then one day he wadddled back in :2thumb:
> 
> Now he either sits in the kink in the shower hose, or perches up on the shelf after knocking everything of so he can fit on! :no1:


Just a warning, Rosemary Low wrote about a true story in one of her books, about a man who had a pet Macaw, & used to take it in the shower with him on his arm. One day, whilst perched on the man's arm, the Macaw slipped off & started falling, but on it's way down it managed to grab something with it's beak.......... can you guess what? :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Just a warning, Rosemary Low wrote about a true story in one of her books, about a man who had a pet Macaw, & used to take it in the shower with him on his arm. One day, whilst perched on the man's arm, the Macaw slipped off & started falling, but on it's way down it managed to grab something with it's beak.......... can you guess what? :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Reminds me also of this true story. A lady was vacuuming the stairs with the extended hose. Her husband came out of the shower with a towel wrapped around him and for a joke she put the hoover extension under the towel, but unfortunately it latched onto something (must have been the same as what the Macaw grabbed!). It was completely stuck and one of the ambulance men laughed so much he fell down the stairs. 

This was many years ago, but he made a full recovery.

Anyway, wandered off topic slightly - but loving the parrot stories :flrt:


----------



## Richg (May 25, 2010)

No worries lads, this was also the first thought I had when he started coming in. I have taken precautions and depending on where he's perched, Im either at the back of the shower, or right underneath it! :2thumb: Not something I'd like to take chances with!

Poor bloke, Maccaws got some beak on them!


----------

